# Mr Rudd's $950 Incentive!



## Kurto (Feb 4, 2009)

Everyone with a taxable income of under $80000 seems to be getting a $950 cash back incentive to simulate the economy! It's going before the senate today, if passed everyone will be getting their dough around March/April!!

Looks like there might be a few more new additions in the herp room soon!

Has anyone else got any plans for this bonus?


----------



## Jay (Feb 4, 2009)

Bills, bills and more bills


----------



## JasonL (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll plan to spend it when I get it, I'm still waiting for the 2k family bonus.............. which I won't get untill tax time.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 4, 2009)

That's so stupid!!!! It shouldn't matter how much you earn. people earning over 80k pay more tax so it should be the same for everyone. Or it should be given back as a tax cut.. like 10 percent of your income tax!


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 4, 2009)

I plan to oppose it if asked for an opinion. All these handouts are BS. Howard started it and Rudd will finish it and take the blame for it.

Wife has already spent the money so I will have to work more for any mid-year additions.
I know, I am a hypercrit (as well as a shocking speller).
Maybe some blueys if I see any $$$


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2009)

You have to buy Australian though...no exotics!!! :lol:


----------



## kupper (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL damn it there was a nice pair of charmeleons i was goign to buy hahahaha


----------



## missllama (Feb 4, 2009)

i guess its making up for all the consession people and elderly people etc getting payments before christmas
i mean my partners two sisters got those payments one is 20 one is 18 and i thought it was a load of bs that they got a grand each coz there too lazy to get off there buts and find a job!! so now the people who do have a life and work for an income are going to get 950 which makes some sence
but i still dont agree with getting this payment either
why give everyone 950 bucks when they could be spending it on something useful... woops yea they never do that do they


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 4, 2009)

Exactly Lana, sounds like you have the same inlaws that I have.

Mmmm lollies.
Actually I'd rather Salted Droppies but few here would understand that (or want to), Its the one bit of Dutch I did inherit.


----------



## Peterwookie (Feb 4, 2009)

Blackhead Python Money !!!!!!!!!!!
Hope Snake Ranch still has some


----------



## jessb (Feb 4, 2009)

Haven't read up on the details, I just assumed when I first heard about it that it was going to be along the lines of the pre-Christmas bonus and only go to people on single incomes or pensions. Does it mean my husband and I are both eligible for payments? Or is there just one payment per family?


----------



## missllama (Feb 4, 2009)

lol glad someone agrees with me 

i mean i know full well his sisters have blown there cash on stupid stuff already because i no they both have no money left one of them is always bugging us to borrow money and is stressing because she is broke... 

i dont care that they gave money to the elderly but handing over payouts to teens etc who dont have jobs and some who still live with parents (some too lazy to work some not able too) is rediculous

it really makes me wonder what goes on in some peoples heads who think of these ideas


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 4, 2009)

jessb said:


> Haven't read up on the details, I just assumed when I first heard about it that it was going to be along the lines of the pre-Christmas bonus and only go to people on single incomes or pensions. Does it mean my husband and I are both eligible for payments? Or is there just one payment per family?


 
One per family and I think it is a combined income total, not individual incomes. It is based on the FTB and those who receive it.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 4, 2009)

It has been blocked by the opposition, It looks like tax cuts are more likely...


----------



## jessb (Feb 4, 2009)

daniel1234 said:


> One per family and I think it is a combined income total, not individual incomes. It is based on the FTB and those who receive it.


 
Bugger, that was what I had thought, but then someone told me it was per person! I got all excited but looks like I miss out again 

Missllamathuen, the government is actually encouraging people to _spend_ the bonus rather than use it to do something sensible like pay off a mortgage or credit card bills. They are trying to keep the economy moving to avoid a recession so they really want people to go out and buy a plasma TV or a new wardrobe.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> It has been blocked by the opposition, It looks like tax cuts are more likely...



Probably a more sensible and cautious option imho, especially considering what's happening offshore at the moment.


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Info*

From the ho****s mouth so to speak. The PM's website.

http://www.pm.gov.au/media/Release/2009/media_release_0778.cfm

"
Tax Bonus for Working Australians of up to $950 paid to every eligible Australian worker earning $100,000 or less. This will support up to 8.7 million individuals. "

Unless i read that wrong, it's going to be paid to individuals. There is an income test for it tough, which takes into account all income and tax offsets to determine if one is eligible.

There is also a $950 for families with kids aged between 4 and 18.


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

they must have just blocked it while i was typing.


----------



## missllama (Feb 4, 2009)

lol its not very responsible of the government then teaching teens who are to lazy to work to get free money and to blow it on crap 

lmao thats about the way it is then isnt it... spend it on the economy...

owel maby i should run for PM lmao


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

jessb said:


> Missllamathuen, the government is actually encouraging people to _spend_ the bonus rather than use it to do something sensible like pay off a mortgage or credit card bills. They are trying to keep the economy moving to avoid a recession so they really want people to go out and buy a plasma TV or a new wardrobe.


 
I had planned to pay off the credit cards, and thn rack 'em back up again while i was holiday in March.

Either way, tax cuts or cash now, same result. I'll pay off my debt, and then spend it all over again. It's my little revolving door. Pay it.....use it....pay it.....use it etc.


----------



## megrim (Feb 4, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> lol its not very responsible of the government then teaching teens who are to lazy to work to get free money and to blow it on crap



Responsible or not, if those lazy teens stop buying crap I lose my job. So I say up the handouts!! 3 grand to anyone earning less than 80k a year! :lol::lol:


----------



## Snowman (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep tax cut are better way to go... Means the workers get the money


----------



## andyscott (Feb 4, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> lol its not very responsible of the government then teaching teens who are to lazy to work to get free money and to blow it on crap
> 
> lmao thats about the way it is then isnt it... spend it on the economy...
> 
> owel maby i should run for PM lmao


 


Lana as PM :shock::shock::shock:
Andy moves to NZ


----------



## missllama (Feb 4, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Lana as PM :shock::shock::shock:
> Andy moves to NZ




aw andy u would vote for me wouldnt u darl :|


----------



## andyscott (Feb 4, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> aw andy u would vote for me wouldnt u darl :|


 

Sorry sweet but
NOT A CHANCE


----------



## missllama (Feb 4, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Sorry sweet but
> NOT A CHANCE




im so hurt.... :cry:


----------



## wokka (Feb 4, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Yep tax cut are better way to go... Means the workers get the money



You pay tax on wages or profit. Plenty of people contribute to society by working without getting paid or paying tax. Arn't they considered members of society?


----------



## andyscott (Feb 4, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> im so hurt.... :cry:


 

LMAO, not as hurt as the country would be if you were PM .


----------



## Snowman (Feb 4, 2009)

wokka said:


> You pay tax on wages or profit. Plenty of people contribute to society by working without getting paid or paying tax. Arn't they considered members of society?


 
Not if they don't pay tax  
Just jokes good point.... But why do the people who have worked hard and pay LOTS of tax always miss out? Is that fair????


----------



## kakariki (Feb 4, 2009)

wokka said:


> You pay tax on wages or profit. Plenty of people contribute to society by working without getting paid or paying tax. Arn't they considered members of society?



I agree! What about the thousands of volunteers across the land! Don't we count? I give many hours each week driving the incapable to hospitals, appointments, shopping etc. And I also cook for anywhere between 15 - 60 people each week. We provide valuable services these people wouldn't have access to unless I, & many more like me, GAVE our time.


----------



## missllama (Feb 4, 2009)

andyscott said:


> LMAO, not as hurt as the country would be if you were PM .




lmao hahaha do u think i could do much worse then what there doing now lol!!!
andy u have such little faith in me! :evil: lol


----------



## Snowman (Feb 4, 2009)

kakariki said:


> I agree! What about the thousands of volunteers across the land! Don't we count? I give many hours each week driving the incapable to hospitals, appointments, shopping etc. And I also cook for anywhere between 15 - 60 people each week. We provide valuable services these people wouldn't have access to unless I, & many more like me, GAVE our time.


 
So the only fair soulution would be a blanket payment of equal value to every australian!


----------



## -Peter (Feb 4, 2009)

you watch, if the bill goes through womas will go up.


----------



## andyscott (Feb 4, 2009)

-Peter said:


> you watch, if the bill goes through womas will go up.


 

LMAO, I promise I wont increase the price on the Woma pair I have on Herp Trader .


----------



## megrim (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd like to put in a good word for students here, I studied full time at university in this country for 5 years, with my parents on the other side of the planet, and $400 a fortnight from Centrelink living in a capital city just about pays for your public transport costs 
Obviously not all students are in the same situations, but higher learning in this country is rough. Uni students do it tough, and all to better themselves and this country in the long-run.

As for equal bonus payments to high and low income earners? why? o.0, if someone's on 80k+ a year, the government rightly assumes you're already pumping what you can into the economy. I think students, pensioners, volunteers and low income earners need 'handouts' more than people on established income need tax cuts, though I thought they were going to do that anyway?


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 4, 2009)

IMO the best thing for them to do is to put this money into schools, hospitals, community centers/facilities, for renovations and much needed supplies etc.

This way, it will be spent accordingly and not wasted on new tv's and the like.
It will require tradesmen and suplies to do the work, which will help stimulate the economy, and possibly result in new jobs.

Public schools will get much needed assistance as i have seen alot of run down schools that are desperate for new roofing, guttering, carpets, library books etc!

Public hospitals are having trouble keeping doctors on and they are moving to the private sector or overseas due to lack of supplies and equipment.


----------



## Lplater (Feb 4, 2009)

Snowman said:


> That's so stupid!!!! It shouldn't matter how much you earn. people earning over 80k pay more tax so it should be the same for everyone. Or it should be given back as a tax cut.. like 10 percent of your income tax!


 Totally agree i earn good money and pay a large amount in taxes but cause im single and have no children i never see these so called handouts, but if i did it would go straight back into the economy not the pokies or some drug dealers pocket:x


----------



## andyscott (Feb 4, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> IMO the best thing for them to do is to put this money into schools, hospitals, community centers/facilities, for renovations and much needed supplies etc.
> 
> This way, it will be spent accordingly and not wasted on new tv's and the like.
> It will require tradesmen and suplies to do the work, who will which will help stimulate the economy, and possibly result in new jobs.
> ...


 

If you want schools to be upgraded, pray for cyclones.
Thats the only way education, will get a boost.
From the disaster relief fund


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 4, 2009)

andyscott said:


> If you want schools to be upgraded, pray for cyclones.
> Thats the only way education, will get a boast.
> From the disaster relief fund



Its sad isnt it!
They want kids to start taking up apprenticeships after school, how about providing decent wood and metalwork facilities in high schools to get them interested.


----------



## hallie (Feb 4, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Yep tax cut are better way to go... Means the workers get the money


 
Totally agree....


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lplater said:


> Totally agree i earn good money and pay a large amount in taxes but cause im single and have no children i never see these so called handouts, but if i did it would go straight back into the economy not the pokies or some drug dealers pocket:x


 
The pokies and drug dealers still fuel the economy.

Aristocrat makes more money
Dealer gets $ 
McDonalds makes money off midnight munchies from the junkie.

Only jokes. Totally agree with you mate. But i guess they have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 4, 2009)

It is hard to allocate, I agree. How does one weed out the bludgers & the undeserving? And just who is "undeserving"? But at least some of us aren't sitting on our bums, watching TV & the like instead of looking for paid work! I have the time atm so I give it freely to those who need it. I don't think I am any less deserving than those of you who are lucky enough to have paid work. And when I do rejoin the work force ( soon hopefully) I certainly wouldn't look less favourably on the rest of the population just cos " I pay taxes"!
The whole point of this hand out, is to keep people IN jobs. No spending & lots will join me & pressure for jobs will increase. Tax cuts are fine but when I see those who really need it miss out because they dont pay tax, it really doesnt seem to make much sense. Those with nothing, get nothing while those with , get more! Where's the logic in that?


----------



## smeejason (Feb 4, 2009)

yep spending every second week away working from my family put s me out of the handouts.. should get the wife to go on single mothers while i am away we would have been loaded after this and the last giveaway. 
who would have guest that pokie input increased in december wonder if the government wil need to go see a physchic to work out that will happen again.


----------



## mungus (Feb 4, 2009)

Should be for everyone, not just those who earn $80,000 or under !!!


----------



## jessb (Feb 4, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> IMO the best thing for them to do is to put this money into schools, hospitals, community centers/facilities, for renovations and much needed supplies etc.


 
That actually is a large part of the spending in this package - in fact $26bn will be spent on improving infrastructure for roads, schools etc.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/bpackageb/2009/02/04/1233423265116.html


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 4, 2009)

jessb said:


> That actuually is a large part of the spending in this package - in fact $26bn will be spent on improving infrastructure for roads, schools etc.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/bpackageb/2009/02/04/1233423265116.html



Yes, but it isnt nearly enough


----------



## Kirby (Feb 4, 2009)

Sa-weet...


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 4, 2009)

$950 for families receiving FTB part b

$950 per child for families receiving FTB part a

If you get a and b you get both payments.

Not sure about any other payments but they have put the who gets what up on the centrelink website.


----------



## Hetty (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think I'm entitled as a full time student because I don't get centrelink. Therefore, I'm against it :lol:


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 4, 2009)

Mum and Dad get $950 each and it's going on electricity, water bills etc.


----------



## megrim (Feb 4, 2009)

Well the last round of handouts haven't hurt. Retail sector grew by 3%, after a predicted growth of only 1%. A little bit of good news in a downpoor of bad I suppose.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

Liberals are going to block the money giving in the Senate.
Dont count your jelly babies till the Liberals have grubbed through it.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I doubt they would have payment dates up on the centrelink website unless it was definately going to happen.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

Kyro said:


> I doubt they would have payment dates up on the centrelink website unless it was definately going to happen.


 
Well its not law yet....so dolelink has got it wrong........again


----------



## funcouple (Feb 4, 2009)

glad you can all start thinking of how you will spend your lastest handout. yes thats right i wont get it. i believe the government should be spending the money on capital works, creating employment, which in turn gives people a regular income which they can spend regularly not just a once off spend


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

Im against it too funcouple. However not for the same reasons as you.
When Ive been in financial constraint, as the Australian Government is now, I dont spend money. I spend as little money as possible(definetly no capital works), and also look at revenue raising by selling what isnt necesary. If I need a loan, I get it to keep my head above water or to put projects together that will create income.
Government is not doing this. They are just SPENDING!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah!! yeah!! woooo..im gonah spend that on another reptile to my collection


----------



## funcouple (Feb 4, 2009)

Earthling said:


> Im against it too funcouple. However not for the same reasons as you.
> When Ive been if financial constraint, as the Australian Government is now, I dont spend money. I spend as little money as possible(definetly no capital works), and also look at revenue raising by selling what isnt necesary. If I need a loan, I get it to keep my head above water or to put projects together that will create income.
> Government is not doing this. They are just SPENDING!


 i understand and agree with you Earthling. but if government must spend money, then they should spend it in a wise way. creating capital works is building inforstructure which is lasting and everyone can use, it also creates employment. when the country has low unemployment, it has wealth in taxes and people have money which their not scared to spend. this spending is regularly and goes in a circle adding to the countries wealth. this is what i think is wise and is the start to rebuilding our country


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 4, 2009)

They have payment dates up on the centrelink website.

As a mother of 3 with school fees to pay i know where mine will be going !


----------



## Kyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Same here Mrs I, I have four kids at school so our money won't be going on reptiles or anything else we can live with out.


----------



## Bob2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Call me selfish but I'm sick of all these handouts that go around which dip out the people who pay the most tax to start with. Give us tax cuts. I'm sure there are plenty of deserving people out there who will put it to good use but I've seen plenty of bludgers that blow it in ways the govt. never intended. As already said, spend it on schools, hospitals, convention centres, whatever. Spend it on projects that will immediately create and help to retain jobs. If they must hand it out they should hand it out to everyone. At least those of us who slog our guts out to make decent money will get some recognition for the money we put back into the economy.


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Please, enough with the whole "_they'll only spend it on pokies/grog/drugs" _(in a screeching Monty Python-esque voice) bit. It's the mantra of the moron, and probably flogged today on Tork Baik Raidia.


----------



## funcouple (Feb 4, 2009)

Bob2 said:


> Call me selfish but I'm sick of all these handouts that go around which dip out the people who pay the most tax to start with. Give us tax cuts. I'm sure there are plenty of deserving people out there who will put it to good use but I've seen plenty of bludgers that blow it in ways the govt. never intended. As already said, spend it on schools, hospitals, convention centres, whatever. Spend it on projects that will immediately create and help to retain jobs. If they must hand it out they should hand it out to everyone. At least those of us who slog our guts out to make decent money will get some recognition for the money we put back into the economy.


 well said Bob, couldnt agree more


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Bob2 said:


> Call me selfish but I'm sick of all these handouts that go around which dip out the people who pay the most tax to start with. Give us tax cuts. I'm sure there are plenty of deserving people out there who will put it to good use but I've seen plenty of bludgers that blow it in ways the govt. never intended. As already said, spend it on schools, hospitals, convention centres, whatever. Spend it on projects that will immediately create and help to retain jobs. If they must hand it out they should hand it out to everyone. At least those of us who slog our guts out to make decent money will get some recognition for the money we put back into the economy.



Perhaps it's not about what _you _contribute financially? I'm a builder on a reasonable income, and contribute a good amount financially. I have subbies and labourers that work hard and I wouldn't begrudge one of them a bonus (which will in turn help to keep the economy plodding along).

I wouldn't worry about "the bludgers", nor the immediate investment in infrastructure (like most govts are avoiding at the moment), as these are long term decisions and will not help the crisis at hand. This is not about our long-term future.
It's a shame a lot of people don't understand what the whole point of this is.
Tax cuts aren't immediate, they take time to trickle down and in very small amounts
It's keeping the economy afloat (to a degree) to avoid the worst of a recession.


----------



## funcouple (Feb 4, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Perhaps it's not about what _you _contribute financially? I'm a builder on a reasonable income, and contribute a good amount financially. I have subbies and labourers that work hard and I wouldn't begrudge one of them a bonus (which will in turn help to keep the economy plodding along).
> 
> I wouldn't worry about "the bludgers", nor the immediate investment in infrastructure (like most govts are avoiding at the moment), as these are long term decisions and will not help the crisis at hand. This is not about our long-term future.
> It's a shame a lot of people don't understand what the whole point of this is.
> ...


 tooninoz.. what happens after the handout has been spent? a handout is a once off spend. look at the 1st handout just before xmas, yes people spent and it did give short term help to business. but if it really worked would there be a need for round 2 handout? how many handouts do the government need to give to create long trem wealth and to lift our country back to where it was a few months ago?


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

funcouple said:


> i understand and agree with you Earthling. but if government must spend money, then they should spend it in a wise way. creating capital works is building inforstructure which is lasting and everyone can use, it also creates employment. when the country has low unemployment, it has wealth in taxes and people have money which their not scared to spend. this spending is regularly and goes in a circle adding to the countries wealth. this is what i think is wise and is the start to rebuilding our country


Your argument is good, however, we are not in the rebuilding phase yet, its all about survival at the moment. Rebuilding will be in a year or maybe three.
Employment for sure is good, but realistically spending money on schools and insulation will not actually create jobs except for a few people already in that industry. We are not talking 10's of throusands of new jobs, not even close. Most of the money will go to the people who least need it...big business coffers. Sure it creates infrastructure for the future but I want good now for the economy, not infrastructure.

Rudd actually said that we are going down economy wise. This package is to make the bumps along the trip smoother. That means we are still going to go down the road and willstill end up wherever this meltdown goes, but a bit softer ride along the way. Thats not good enough for me. I expect our Government to have a bit more forsight to actually deviate our direction from poosville. Not soften the already ****ty ride...to gloss it up a bit. 
Rudds package does not deviate.
I listened to Rudd and believed his promises. They are not happening and he is not showing decent leadership in this issue I feel.
Time will tell I guess.


----------



## funcouple (Feb 4, 2009)

yes Eathling we do need to survive. spending money on schools is a great idea. insulation, i really dont see that being of any great benefit. i dont see the point of insulating a roof of a house if the walls arent done, then theres double glassing to think about. insulation is a complete package if its going to work and do as intended.
as you say time will tell if rudd really dose have the right ideas that will work for this country


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Even part time workers?
Im 18 and am at uni, so cant work full time, and have contributed f all only being here a year, so I don't really think I deserve it. 
but I guess I shouldn't complain. Wont be blowing it though.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

Reading the spill on Centrelink site that someone mentioned, states families and people studying and farmers recieve the bonus.

If your single and/or have no kids = no coin for YOU.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2009)

Whatever happens I'm sure Labor will throw every penny at the problem.....everysingle cent! They are reeal good at that :lol:


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

Snowman said:


> That's so stupid!!!! It shouldn't matter how much you earn. people earning over 80k pay more tax so it should be the same for everyone. Or it should be given back as a tax cut.. like 10 percent of your income tax!


 

80k??? be happy earning that each year by myself and know how well off i'd be so yeah. they shouldn't get it


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted this liknk on page 1 or 2, but here it is again. PM's website.

http://www.pm.gov.au/media/Release/2009/media_release_0778.cfm

_*"Tax Bonus for Working Australians of up to $950 paid to every eligible Australian worker earning $100,000 or less"*_

The centrelink site is only displaying the paymets that will be made through their office. The $950 for "taxpayers" is probably gunna be in the form of a cheque from the ATO. Hence why it's probably not on the centrelink site.

Anyway, unless the Libs let it pass...... no coin for no one.


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

The $950 to "taxpayers" to be paid tou your account or mailed as a cheque from ATO. Depends on how you claim your tax return. 

http://www.ato.gov.au/corporate/content.asp?doc=/content/00179313.htm

Seems the Goverment jumped the gun a bit. Already publishing the payment dates on their websites before it has even passed the senate. :shock:


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 4, 2009)

My world is a scary place at the moment, There is a strong possibility that I may not have work in a matter of weeks in an industry where currently 15 people a day are applying for the one job. All this combined with a beautiful 3 month old baby girl, morgage payments, car payments and the other bills I'm very concerned about whats going to happen this year incentives are great but I don't think its going too save our economy.


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 4, 2009)

Bob2 said:


> Call me selfish but I'm sick of all these handouts that go around which dip out the people who pay the most tax to start with. Give us tax cuts. I'm sure there are plenty of deserving people out there who will put it to good use but I've seen plenty of bludgers that blow it in ways the govt. never intended. As already said, spend it on schools, hospitals, convention centres, whatever. Spend it on projects that will immediately create and help to retain jobs. If they must hand it out they should hand it out to everyone. At least those of us who slog our guts out to make decent money will get some recognition for the money we put back into the economy.



You're selfish... :lol:
I slog my guts out for bugga all money. Which is not your fault, but dont you think people slogging their guts out, working for peanuts should get the insentive? 
I mean, if you've got plenty of money, you already have money to put back into the economy, so the under 80K makes sense to me....
Thats my 2 cents :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Why don't they put some of that money towards enviromental works, imagine how much could be done with that kind of money. That way the environment benefits and those out of work who really want work benefit and so does the economy.


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 4, 2009)

some money to buy a pair of wheat belt stimmies would be nice


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 4, 2009)

Why is everything means tested? I personally find it quite offensive that just because someone decides to get an education - or work hard to make reasonable money, he/she should be penalised by not receiving certain government handouts. I'm glad to see the opposition blocked this ridiculous waste of tax payers money.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

nat0810 said:


> _*"Tax Bonus for Working Australians of up to $950 paid to every eligible Australian worker earning $100,000 or less"*_
> 
> quote]
> 
> Take note of the EVERY ELIGIBLE clause.....that does not mean everybody.


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 4, 2009)

B&W.B&W.B&W B&W, Might get me a B&W jungle me thinks.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

funcouple said:


> yes Eathling we do need to survive. spending money on schools is a great idea. insulation, i really dont see that being of any great benefit. i dont see the point of insulating a roof of a house if the walls arent done, then theres double glassing to think about. insulation is a complete package if its going to work and do as intended.
> as you say time will tell if rudd really dose have the right ideas that will work for this country


 How is the money to schools a good idea to keep the economy from busting, any different to insulation?
I know money to Schools is always usually a great positive and I would normaly like to see more that direction. However, its not time to get what we want, but what we need to keep the economy from going into recession. Now is not the time to pick from our wish list.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 4, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> Why is everything means tested? I personally find it quite offensive that just because someone decides to get an education - or work hard to make reasonable money, he/she should be penalised by not receiving certain government handouts. I'm glad to see the opposition blocked this ridiculous waste of tax payers money.



Working hard, long hours does not always ensure a good pay at the end of the week. I worked for years as a chef working 40-70 hour weeks on a salary of around $40000 a year, If everyone had jobs that paid upwards of $50000 a year then could you imagine how much a loaf of bread would cost?


----------



## Bob2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bonustokin said:


> You're selfish... :lol:
> I slog my guts out for bugga all money. Which is not your fault, but dont you think people slogging their guts out, working for peanuts should get the insentive?
> I mean, if you've got plenty of money, you already have money to put back into the economy, so the under 80K makes sense to me....
> Thats my 2 cents :lol:



lol.
Just because people are on 100k plus doesnt mean they ever see that kind of money. A considerable part of that goes to the tax office for starters. Everyones circumstances are different as well. Myself, I have 2 kids, (one autistic) and a mother with parkinsons to care for physically and financially. I don't own a house and still have car payments to make. Living remote also means that you pay through the nose for most things. $7 for 2 ltr of milk.
Minimum 20c a litre more than the nearest capital city for fuel. I certainly dont have 'plenty of money' and neither do most of the people I work with.
My point was not that people on less money should not get any govt. bonus handout. My point is that if they are going to hand it out, they should hand it out to everyone regardless of income.


----------



## bk201 (Feb 4, 2009)

rang centrelink yesterday finished yr 12 nov- starting uni end of this month they told me im entitled to no bonuses, no youth allowance no nothing so i get a total of nothing :evil:

insentives and bonuses to everyone except those who could use it for something more than a new plasma or mobile phone like uni students trying to get an education and geting left out by the government...school kids get laptops which the majority wont be used for school work while uni students get a 20k debt plus have to pay own travel and hundreds for text books etc and the government gives you no money and wonders why people leave to work after yr 10... ...

i understand that theres alot of strugling people who may actually put the money to good use but i doubt it will help the economy with the vast majority of what people will buy (plasma's ,tvs, games etc ) being made overseas .
think ruddy needs to stay in the country and out of his jet and without his millions for a few weeks to realise how it is for the majority of the population.


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

Earthling said:


> nat0810 said:
> 
> 
> > _*"Tax Bonus for Working Australians of up to $950 paid to every eligible Australian worker earning $100,000 or less"*_
> ...


----------



## KaaTom (Feb 4, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> Its sad isnt it!
> They want kids to start taking up apprenticeships after school, how about providing decent wood and metalwork facilities in high schools to get them interested.


 
It sfunny you say that, my son goes off to high school in 2010 and is not interested in Manual Arts at all, one of his electives is going to be cooking. 
When I started grade 8 we did everything so we had an idea of what we did or did not like for ur electives in grade 9/10 because we had a taste of it the year before...

Im a single parent of 4 that are all in school, I pay over $1500 a year for them all to do swimming training plus 2 of them play soccer and the eldest is joining cadets. On top of that I work 5 days a week and pay a huge fortune in vacation care fees in the holidays. 

The government needs to make these dole bludging, drug using single parents & single people get off their lazy butts and get a job. If they want to use child minding facilities make them pay full price and let the working parents get the higher percentages off their fees, after all they are the ones working and not bludging. I was going to use my money to pay off some credit cards (then destroy them) so i can try and start my own business and hopefully one day own a home. Guess thats not going to happen for a while........

I could go on and on but I need to calm down a bit first :evil:

Oh by the way my eldest daughter got age champion in the 13yo girls age group at the high school swimming carnival today, makes it all worth while putting up with the governments **** (well sometimes)


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> Why is everything means tested? I personally find it quite offensive that just because someone decides to get an education - or work hard to make reasonable money, he/she should be penalised by not receiving certain government handouts. I'm glad to see the opposition blocked this ridiculous waste of tax payers money.


 
There may be a few people out there who find this offensive mate.

I myself disagree with you. Not offended though. I got thick skin you see

I myself am educated, and work very hard to bring home a decent wage for my wife and 4y/o boy. My wife is alo educated and also works very hard for her pay packet.
However, Not everyone is lucky enough to obtain work in a well paid field.
My wife and I both work full time, and she works an 8hr sunday shift and we still barely make 85k per anum.
6 Months ago, i interbiewed people for a *******kickers job at work, and i had uni graduates with law degrees applying. 
Not all low income earners are lazy or uneducated.

Whilst i agree that the income testing is quite often a little unreasonable, the government has to draw the line somewhere, andthey cannot please everyone all the time.

Just my 2c.


----------



## bk201 (Feb 4, 2009)

not all single people and unemployed are bludgers ive been looking for a job daily since the week i left school 20th nov 08 havnt been able to find a job everyone turned me down since theres so many unemployed no one wants to give the school leavers a go when they can hire experienced people for the same price.
so all this crap single people with no jobs are bludgers or drug dealers and junkies is crap and uncalled for. (going to uni from 23 feb 09) its not like i want to be siting on my butt.
but with unemployment the way it is not much i can do


----------



## pythoness (Feb 4, 2009)

opposition has opposed it, (go figure) and it looks like we wont be getting it after all, instead there will be tax cuts for workers.,. will work out roughly the same per annum in the long run, just not a lump sum dollar value up front.... Still nothings set in stone and it won't go through till tomorrow. Keep eyes peeled on the financial sector tomorrow.


----------



## KaaTom (Feb 4, 2009)

bk201 said:


> not all single people and unemployed are bludgers ive been looking for a job daily since the week i left school 20th nov 08 havnt been able to find a job everyone turned me down since theres so many unemployed no one wants to give the school leavers a go when they can hire experienced people for the same price.
> so all this crap single people with no jobs are bludgers or drug dealers and junkies is crap and uncalled for. (going to uni from 23 feb 09) its not like i want to be siting on my butt.
> but with unemployment the way it is not much i can do


 
Not sure if you were referring to my response of - *The government needs to make these dole bludging, drug using single parents & single people get off their lazy butts and get a job - *but I want to add one more thing.

There is a difference between a dole bludger and someone on the dole to survive. 
_Dole bludger- cant be bothered to find work_
_On the dole to survive- because they cant find a job yet still have to live_

I have a "friend" that is a single mum of 3, all her kids are in school and yet she still does not work. She stays at home smoking dope and complaining she is broke and that the kids fathers dont pull through with their payments of child support. You know what, if she stopped smoking dope & cigarettes, got off her butt and got a friggin job she probably wouldnt have these problems. 

I dont smoke, drink or do drugs, I work everyday yet I still have to put a damn form in every fortnight yet my "friend" who does all of the above (except drink but replace that with playing the pokies) and doesnt work, DOES NOT have to put a form in, where the hell is the logic on that one. 

Rant over


----------



## aussie.snakes (Feb 4, 2009)

All this and uni students get nothing. Oh no wait...... we get more fees! Thank you Mr. Rudd .


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 4, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> lol its not very responsible of the government then teaching teens who are to lazy to work to get free money and to blow it on crap
> 
> lmao thats about the way it is then isnt it... spend it on the economy...
> 
> owel maby i should run for PM lmao



.... and to all others who say they are opposed to this payment (and I am not one who is getting it. There is a surplus, it has been 'stashed', so to speak. The payments, both those in December, and now, are being made to help stimulate the economy. Why give it straight to industry and retail when it can be given to the community, who can THEN 'give' it to industry, and retail, by buying things they need/want. This way, it helps stimulate the economy, this is the theory, and is one of the reasons the Rudd government is doing it, they have the foresight to see the bigger picture, and create a flow on to (indirectly) help industries and retail areas, and ultimately the workforce..................... everybody wins!!!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 4, 2009)

aussie.snakes said:


> All this and uni students get nothing. Oh no wait...... we get more fees! Thank you Mr. Rudd .



Neither do pensioners or people on benefits neither!!!!! Maybe your turn will come soon, who knows!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 4, 2009)

There is always going to be someone unhappy cant please everyone all at once ...


----------



## KaaTom (Feb 4, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> There is always going to be someone unhappy cant please everyone all at once ...


 
Agreed


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmmmmm....... it's like they say.... you can please SOME of the people SOME of the time...... but..................


----------



## pythoness (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,27753,25006467-462,00.html


----------



## N0MAD (Feb 4, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Tax cuts are fine but when I see those who really need it miss out because they dont pay tax, it really doesnt seem to make much sense. Those with nothing, get nothing while those with , get more! Where's the logic in that?




Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 4, 2009)

"Mr Turnbull said that bringing forward tax cuts scheduled for mid-2010 would give many families an extra $1700 over the year."......... yup, that would help (the high income earners, that is!!!) - that is typical Liberal mentality - give to those who have, ignore/neglect, those who havent!


----------



## bk201 (Feb 4, 2009)

Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime. is all nice said like that but what happens when someone is trying to get educated to stand on there own feet and cant afford it
why teach a man to fish when he cant afford the fishing equipment i say.


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 4, 2009)

Never fear you 80k+ people who think theyve lucked out! See Below:

The bonus is subject to an income threshold test which determines that a: 

• $950 bonus will be paid to eligible taxpayers with a taxable income of up to and including $80,000; 
• $650 bonus will paid to eligible taxpayers with taxable incomes exceeding $80,000 and up to $90,000; and
• $300 bonus will be paid to eligible taxpayers with incomes exceeding $90,000 up to and including $100,000.

Source: http://www.treasurer.gov.au/Display...2009/010.htm&pageID=003&min=wms&Year=&DocType=


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 4, 2009)

bk201 said:


> Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime. is all nice said like that but what happens when someone is trying to get educated to stand on there own feet and cant afford it
> why teach a man to fish when he cant afford the fishing equipment i say.


thats loser talk


----------



## lemonz (Feb 4, 2009)

my folks said it was for each child? well supposed to be.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd have to say you're pretty much right there Kurto. Actually, the ones I feel for the most are divorced/seperated men paying child support and hefty amounts of tax. I used to work in a job in heavy industry that included payroll....the amount of money these guys pay out in tax and child support is phenomenal. Men who work long, hard hours in potentially dangerous situations earning what should be a great wage, yet they're scrounging to pay their bills, then something like this comes along and they miss out. 

If you're going to do something like this, surely it should be across the board.


----------



## N0MAD (Feb 4, 2009)

bk201 said:


> Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime. is all nice said like that but what happens when someone is trying to get educated to stand on there own feet and cant afford it
> why teach a man to fish when he cant afford the fishing equipment i say.



To me, it seems the Government is handing out this money and pointing to a shopping mall when they should be pointing to BCF, so to speak...

I think this is going a bit off topic here. I don't think they care if anyone learns to fish or not. They just want more money pumping around the country...


----------



## jessb (Feb 4, 2009)

Kurto said:


> It always seems like having children is the easiest way to get the government on side.


 
Hey, the government are _desperate_ to increase the population so that there will be a workforce in 20 years to pay for the aging baby boomers' pensions. Increasing immigration is vote-loser so they need to increase the birthrate. 

Instead of doing this by providing adequate maternity leave provisons, quality, affordable childcare and a culture which encourages working women to have a family as well (rather than forcing them to choose either/or) the previous government destroyed those options and instead decided to throw money at the problem.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

jessb said:


> Hey, the government are _desperate_ to increase the population so that there will be a workforce in 20 years to pay for the aging baby boomers' pensions. Increasing immigration is vote-loser so they need to increase the birthrate.
> 
> Instead of doing this by providing adequate maternity leave provisons, quality, affordable childcare and a culture which encourages working women to have a family as well (rather than forcing them to choose either/or) the previous government destroyed those options and instead decided to throw money at the problem.



Whaddya talkin? Haven't new mothers always had the latest and greatest in playstations and iPods?? :lol: Isn't that the solution to everything? When it doubt, chuck it a buck.


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2009)

So... this means i have to do my tax... what a pain.


----------



## mungus (Feb 4, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> Never fear you 80k+ people who think theyve lucked out! See Below:
> 
> The bonus is subject to an income threshold test which determines that a:
> 
> ...




Should be $950 from $0 to $millions


----------



## megrim (Feb 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> If you're going to do something like this, surely it should be across the board.



Li'l Vicky - "Now children, what do we call it when people are all treated equally even though they clearly aren't?"

Children - "COMMUNISM!"


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol....sorry Megrim. Clearly my red roots are showing :lol:


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 4, 2009)

megrim said:


> li'l vicky - "now children, what do we call it when people are all treated equally even though they clearly aren't?"
> 
> children - "communism!"


 
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Jewly (Feb 4, 2009)

I work full-time and yet I still got the $1000 lumpsum last year. You just had to be receiving Family Tax Benefit A on the 1st of October which I was but I actually went off it on the 6th of October when my son turned 16. I work full-time though so I'm not a dole bludger or anything. Hopefully we do get the $950 lumpsum as well, cause it will come in handy to pay off some debts.....or, I could always get another custom made enclosure built.

:lol:


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well its been canned for now but it would have been handy to get my new enclosure finished and a deposit on a new Bredli!!


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> .... and to all others who say they are opposed to this payment (and I am not one who is getting it. There is a surplus, it has been 'stashed', so to speak. The payments, both those in December, and now, are being made to help stimulate the economy. Why give it straight to industry and retail when it can be given to the community, who can THEN 'give' it to industry, and retail, by buying things they need/want. This way, it helps stimulate the economy, this is the theory, and is one of the reasons the Rudd government is doing it, they have the foresight to see the bigger picture, and create a flow on to (indirectly) help industries and retail areas, and ultimately the workforce..................... everybody wins!!!!!!


The payments dont stimulate the economy....didnt work in the last one. All it does is make the ride to recession (or wherever we are going) not so bumpy...we will still get their in the end.
The big picture is, why smooth the bumps, when they could be making a new direction?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I'd have to say you're pretty much right there Kurto. Actually, the ones I feel for the most are divorced/seperated men paying child support and hefty amounts of tax. I used to work in a job in heavy industry that included payroll....the amount of money these guys pay out in tax and child support is phenomenal. Men who work long, hard hours in potentially dangerous situations earning what should be a great wage, yet they're scrounging to pay their bills, then something like this comes along and they miss out.
> 
> If you're going to do something like this, surely it should be across the board.



Here here - I like the woman


----------



## KaaTom (Feb 5, 2009)

Just heard it passed the lower house finally but needs to pass through the senate now and we may not get any answers for another week....


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 5, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I'd have to say you're pretty much right there Kurto. Actually, the ones I feel for the most are divorced/seperated men paying child support and hefty amounts of tax. I used to work in a job in heavy industry that included payroll....the amount of money these guys pay out in tax and child support is phenomenal. Men who work long, hard hours in potentially dangerous situations earning what should be a great wage, yet they're scrounging to pay their bills, then something like this comes along and they miss out.
> 
> If you're going to do something like this, surely it should be across the board.


 

Lmao, my ex works full time in a very labourous position and has to give me $7.50 a week thats right folks a measly $7.50 a week !! 

Everytime he pumps another child out with his current partner the payment for my children goes down.

$7.50 a week wouldnt even cover one school lunch these days !!

And they wouldnt miss out on the money if they saw their kids more than the very minimum, as shared care arangements also get shared 'government funds' so they would be entitles to their % of the bonus payments.

At least i get to keep all my bonus payments helps make up for the fact that $7.50 a week doesnt go very far !!


----------



## smeejason (Feb 5, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Lmao, my ex works full time in a very labourous position and has to give me $7.50 a week thats right folks a measly $7.50 a week !!
> 
> Everytime he pumps another child out with his current partner the payment for my children goes down.
> 
> $7.50 a week wouldnt even cover one school lunch these days !!


 
gee you are ripped i have to pay my ex 200 a week.. my son should be wearing bilabong shirts and then wiping his nose on them and throwing then in the bin..
Not all on over 100000 are that well off i pay over 40000 a year in tax and 200 a week in child support as well the morgage the new wife and the snakes. but that is life hey luckily i left school became a sparky then thanks to johnny there sudenly was skills shortage.i am just jealous i would take the money if i could get it and not have a regrett in the world about spending it on [email protected] for me lol


----------



## Jewly (Feb 5, 2009)

I just heard that the only people who are going to get this payment are parents with school aged children and farmers which in some ways I think is fair.

So, it means that I'll miss out on it, even though I have a 16 year old child that only pays me $50 board a week when it costs that much or more just to feed him. Plus, he only makes $250 a week and that doesn't go far when he has to buy all his own clothing etc. so I often top him up with things.

Plus I pay all the rent & bills on my own and this same government lets my ex get away with hardly paying anything in child support even though he's on a high income and they know he is doing cash in hand work. 

Maybe they should use some of this money to overhaul the child support agency. I was only receiving $25 a month for years...real fair!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think bogans should get it


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 5, 2009)

under $80 000.? If thats the case ,once again my family will miss out ,,,got nothing last time either...


----------



## Kris (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, wrong account again....really should learn to look at the upper right of the screen before posting.

Kersten


----------



## Kersten (Feb 5, 2009)

I wondered if people would take the post the wrong way. Seems a few might have. I perhaps should have been more specific, I feel for men paying large amounts of child support and tax in jobs which are high income. Before anyone gets the idea that I'm some bleeding heart with no idea what it's like on the other side of the equation, I myself have a former partner who varies his habits between either refusing to pay any child support, or only paying $20 a month....and there have even been some memorable times when he couln't be bothered paying the $20. We've all got our hard luck stories about the CSA system, realistically there's no one group who deals with it that's better off than the other. My point was that I've seen the paychecks of men who are considered able to afford $250+ a week in child support and between that and the tax taken out most of them were living on not much at all after their bills were paid, and I think it's ridiculous that they don't share in the handouts like the rest of us.


----------



## rudolf (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.centrelink.gov.au/internet/internet.nsf/individuals/bonus_payments_feb2009.htm


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 5, 2009)

mungus said:


> Should be for everyone, not just those who earn $80,000 or under !!!


 

Sorry the rich got enough hand outs and tax cuts under Howard.


----------



## swaddo (Feb 5, 2009)

Mungus, I miss out too ... but then I don't need it, and I'm pretty certain that most people who earn over the 80k threshold don't either (though I'm sure they'd spend it quite happily if it came their way rather than doing something silly like saving as the "needy" probably will)

Give it to the needy I say!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Sorry the rich got enough hand outs and tax cuts under Howard.



Better than house-cuts and job loses under Keating :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Feb 5, 2009)

Damnit Moose, don't encourage him


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think people with red hair should get it


----------



## Kersten (Feb 5, 2009)

Geebus, the red headed bogans out there are doubly stuffed then according to you :lol:


----------



## aussie.snakes (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Sorry the rich got enough hand outs and tax cuts under Howard.


 
Hmmm, wouldn't that be discrimination against the rich .


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 5, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I don't think people with red hair should get it


 
oi my missus had red hair i only date red head and her 950 is going on an olive a darwin and a pair of centralian so the money is beiong well spent thank you very much


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I think people who date red heads shouldn't get it either


----------



## Snowman (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish someone would remove this thread... It creates a bad vibe in here!


----------



## smeejason (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Sorry the rich got enough hand outs and tax cuts under Howard.


 when did i get any hand outs. you are not rich earning over a 100k. i pay 45 cents in the dollar tax the 18 cents in child support. you do the maths. and i have all the bills you do. i just choose to work 60 70 hr weeks to make up the difference. i have never got any family tax benefit and i stil have to pay the extra 1% medicare surcharge. so if you could point out where i can find these handouts i would be very gratefull.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

Snowman said:


> I wish someone would remove this thread... It creates a bad vibe in here!



Chill out snowman :lol:


----------



## Snowman (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry been watching re runs of the Young ones  gotta love neil


----------



## FAY (Feb 5, 2009)

Policitical chat always seems to get into arguments...


----------

